# 2012 Bow Kill Thread, Post Pics of your kill here.  Doe or Buck.



## USMC0321

Let's see your pics and hear about your hunt!  I haven't gone out yet, my back blew out.


----------



## nniemczyk

Hopefully I have pictures to put in this thread by the end of today.


----------



## kmaxwell3

No deer this morn only a snoring 5 yr old in my lap. But he had a good time


----------



## Kyle5050

*Doe Down*

This little lady came walking out this morning around 7:30. I waited nearly 20 minutes (seemed like and hour) for her to move into my shooting lane. Put a real good shot on her, double lung, and left a blood trail Ray Charles could follow. She folded up about 30 yards later. Good to get the first one of the season and some meat back in the freezer. My heart was pounding and arms were shaking, thank God for the calm that came over me before my release. I am shooting a Hoyt CRX 32 at 70lbs, 28" draw 400 grain arrows at 305 ft/sec. I was upset that BassPro was out of Grim Reapers, so after some research I reluctantly decided on 100grain Spitfires. Very impressed with these heads. Complete passthrough, and sticking a foot in the dirt on the other side. I thought I had missed, as that Nocturnal was shining right back at me on the other side stuck in the dirt. Good luck to everyone else, and thank God for a great morning.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Yikes!!  That is an impressive wound!! 

Looks like an axe went through her.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

Shot her little after 7.  Saw 8 does and one spike.   Shot her with the 3 blade rage chisel tip crashed after 60 yards


----------



## B Man

Would post pic of doe from this am but 

to nasty to post.  Reaper 2" whitetail 3 blade is NASTY on one


----------



## USMC0321

Good job guys! Keep the pics coming.  I am going tomorrow morning, hope to kill something.  My buddy shot one 10 min ago.


----------



## GroundMan

*Thick Mama's*

Is it just me, or do both of those does look a little thick?


----------



## sowega hunter

GroundMan said:


> Is it just me, or do both of those does look a little thick?



I was thinking the same thing. Looks like they are still pregnant to me.


----------



## BowHard

Yea she looks ready to pop


----------



## leftystar

corn gut I say


----------



## cookie1969

*North GA 9pt.*

My opening morning was just fantastic. 9 pt. 11 inch G2, 8 inch G3, good mass and main beams. 14" spread.


----------



## gabowman

That's a good ANY day buck but it's that much sweeter on OPENING day! Congrats.


----------



## 2tines

good lookin deer cookie


----------



## Booner Killa

Dude, that is what I'm talking about right there. Excellent deer. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## polkmarine

gabowman said:


> That's a good ANY day buck but it's that much sweeter on OPENING day! Congrats.



X2


----------



## bucktail

First bow kill!! I was shaking like a leaf.


----------



## outdoorsman2020

Congrats to all the bowhunters that took some game today maybe ill be able to post on tomorrow


----------



## Bo D

Congrats to all
Cookie thats an awesome lookin deer! Congrats!!!


----------



## northgadeerslayer

Congrats yall maybe i can post tomorrow


----------



## jbfitz

I hear ya cookie great deer


----------



## Wastin Bullets

bucktail said:


> First bow kill!! I was shaking like a leaf.



Decide to take her fishing with you? lol... congrats man!


----------



## yellowhammer73

cookie1969 said:


> My opening morning was just fantastic. 9 pt. 11 inch G2, 8 inch G3, good mass and main beams. 14" spread.




Beautiful buck and a double throat patch!!! Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## buckfiddy

Congrats to you all for a fine opening morning!


----------



## BASS1FUN

Congrats to all, won't be back out to wednesday


----------



## RMelton

bucktail said:


> First bow kill!! I was shaking like a leaf.



We're you at the Cobb corp land or alatoona corp?


----------



## Sic 'Em

After striking out this morning I had some luck this evening.  This doe gave me a shot at 20 yards, but she figured out something was wrong just as I was at the end of my drawstroke.  I rushed the shot after she got spooked and ended up shooting right over her back.  She only ran off about 50 yards and started making her way back toward me, and then she gave me a broadside shot at 30 yards.  This one hit the lungs, and she piled up after 60-70 yards.

PSE X-Force Treestand
Carbon Express Predator II
1 3/4" Grim Reaper


----------



## bucktail

Toona


----------



## flynbryn

first bow kill


----------



## headhunter 07

sowega hunter said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Looks like they are still pregnant to me.



Just looks bloated to me, thats what happens when you dont gut them and they sit for a while in the heat... looks to have already been nursing judging by the nipples and milk sack!  Either way congrats on your kills guys... good chootin


----------



## fellybbob

nothing like fresh nannie. well done guys


----------



## sutton1

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Opening day


----------



## buckfiddy

sutton1 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening day



Nice! like the drop tine...congrats!!


----------



## flynbryn

Sweet! Nice trophy!


----------



## Lake_and_stream

shot her this morning at 7:30 . 20 yds with a rage 2blade . She ran about 40 yds and plowed into a tree. first deer shooting rage broadheads wow what a blood trail. I was pumped . she is all cleaned up and currently chilling in the YETI. 






broke through ribs on both sides . PSE firestormX @ 60 lbs with pile driver 350s .


----------



## kbuck1

Cool temps had a year and a half old buck grunting and chasing 2 does around this morning. This one stopped 8 yards from the tree.


----------



## GASeminole

*Opening Day Doe*

Shot at 20 yds at 6:58pm. Slick Trick did the trick...she ran 60 yds and crashed...slept in today and had inner loin for breakfast


----------



## USMC0321

cookie1969 said:


> My opening morning was just fantastic. 9 pt. 11 inch G2, 8 inch G3, good mass and main beams. 14" spread.



Nice one!


----------



## USMC0321

sutton1 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening day




Nice one!  Are you going to get him mounted?


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

Stuck a doe at 14 yards on Oliver Bridge WMA at 7:18 opening morning. Finally got my first bow kill after 4 years. My dad got his first bow kill this morning on our club in Jasper. Guess I had to move to college before we removed the curse!


----------



## Big Doe Down

Not a deer but it's my first bow kill of the season and my first ever with my carbon element. 30yd shot with 1-3/8" grim reaper. He ran 40 yards and I watched him flop.


----------



## ReelAffair

cookie1969 said:


> My opening morning was just fantastic. 9 pt. 11 inch G2, 8 inch G3, good mass and main beams. 14" spread.



Congrats man, that's a great buck!


----------



## mefferd84

Hall County buck


----------



## bigbuck30

i like the dried up velvet on the rack that is too cool 


sutton1 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening day


----------



## AMobley

*opening day doe.*

came out about 7am. shot at 7:15ish at 33 yards.


----------



## layemdwn

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php...?attachmentid=687314&stc=1&d=1347242064242064


12 yard shot with a rage on opening morning. I shot a lttle far back but she didn't make it 50 yards


----------



## Payton Everett

Taylor County basket 8. My biggest bow buck yet!


----------



## Buck Dropper

Payton Everett said:


> Taylor County basket 8. My biggest bow buck yet!


That buck ain't long out of velvet. Congrats!


----------



## cookie1969

Congratulations to everyone... looks like a great opening weekend.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

I was in my stand about 20min this afternoon hunting a trail leading to a bean field when this doe gave me a 25yrd shot!


----------



## Mossyoak83

[/attach]
opening evenin in clayton co 2 blade rage chisel tip ran 40yds


----------



## deast1988

Got her yesterday morning 9yd shot first blood with the vector 35 Easton injexion killzone deep six got both scapulas and she broke the arrow off on a tree. 50yds and done.


----------



## Invasion1545

Not the buck that came out first but a good dent in the new Invasion


----------



## Invasion1545

Dont know y it was upside down but anyway.


----------



## Gecko

Nice job to everyone who scored opening weekend.  There have been some nice deer killed.  Here is an old doe I got on Saturday evening after the rain stopped.


----------



## monster012211

*first opening day kill*

This was my first time ever killing a deer on opening day!! Those rages just straight tore them up!!!!!! Why anybody would shot anything else is a mystey to me?? The second pic is the entrance hole to one and the 3rd is the exit hole of the other deer.


----------



## bucktail

This year sure did look like a great weekend opener!! Congrats to everyone!! Lots of firsts this year, including me. Congrats all!!!


----------



## bucktail

monster012211 said:


> This was my first time ever killing a deer on opening day!! Those rages just straight tore them up!!!!!! Why anybody would shot anything else is a mystey to me?? The second pic is the entrance hole to one and the 3rd is the exit hole of the other deer.



 Was this two deer with one arrow?


----------



## Johnny Reb

Hall County Doe
15 yard shot. 
Rage 2 blade did its job.






Congrats to all with Opening Weekend Success.


----------



## monster012211

bucktail said:


> Was this two deer with one arrow?



No, they came in together. One came in first, shot her and the other just looked up and watched her run off like, hey what are you doing stupid? The second one came in and went to draw back and she saw me move a little. I hadn't moved much so i stayed still while she looked up and around me, then turned around and trotted off to the thick stuff and hung out there for 10 mins. She then came back out thinking all was good and continued on her way. She stepped behind a bigger tree and used that to draw back. Shot her as soon as she stepped out from behind it.


----------



## Huntrman

Opening morning in monroe county. Nap spitfire at 25yds.


----------



## USMC0321

Good shootin guys


----------



## deerhunter1636

*1st deer with crossbow!*

Success!  Got this nice 8 point in full velvet with my wicked ridge crossbow at 28 yards.  Double lung shot.  Very excited!  (Forsyth County) 9-10-12


----------



## Moose Master

deerhunter1636 said:


> Success!  Got this nice 8 point in full velvet with my wicked ridge crossbow at 28 yards.  Double lung shot.  Very excited!  (Forsyth County) 9-10-12



Awesome buck! Congrats!!


----------



## kcausey

*KY Doe, 9-09-12*

12 yards D350, Ramcat...she made it 30 yards


----------



## undertaker84

Opening afternoon, 25 yard shot dropped like a rock. Young doe couldn't handle the two blade Rage. Put one more in her to finish her quickly.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

*9-10-2012 doe*

Not opening day but the first hunt of the year for me. I had to work the weekend but had a great hunt Monday morning. Killed a doe, saw 6 total, had shots at several of them but was hoping they would work towards my buddy hunting out the ridge from me but they didn't. Also saw 3 hen turkeys which is unusual for this area. Oh yea killed the doe in Lumpkin Co.


----------



## USMC0321

All this killing is making me hungry


----------



## QuackHead90

*90 pound wma doe*

Killed this doe this morning (9-12-12) on the local wma. Her and two more does came in at 720 am to a crabapple orchard. I shot her at 22 yards with an excalibur crossbow. she ran 20 yards and fell over


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Another slick for the Black Ice/Rage 2 blade combo! First hunt of the season 9/12/12. Twenty yard shot she made is about 75 yds.


----------



## kbuck1

2 blade rage,  9 yards


----------



## LabHunter2

*9/13/12*

2 blade rage @ 36 yards. Complete pass through on this Slick head!  Entrance and exit pictures.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2

*sept 14 2012*


----------



## Sgt Shadow

[/IMG]
First kill with bow. Shot her 11am this morning at 20 yards with 100 grain grim reaper, shot high and to the left but she only went 20 yards. Do wish my shot placement had been better anyway.


----------



## Kris87

9/15/12 Oglethorpe Co.  Shot her with a Swhacker.  Impressed with head so far.


----------



## Derek Edge

Killed this one Saturday evening, on public land.  45 yards, quartering away.  Ramcat 100 gr.  She dropped in her tracks and broke the arrow.


----------



## stringmusic

Another lil buck from the Clayton County Water Authority.

15 yard shot with the new NAP killzones, he ran about 35 yards and I watched him fall.


----------



## DawgDr.

Jenkins County. 20 yard shot, ran about 100 yards.  Early morning and the blue Nocturnals looked awesome!  100 grain spitfire maxx with new cut blades.


----------



## deast1988

[/IMG]

Newton county off of a hard wood saddle that leads to an dried up swamp bottom. 34yds vector 35


----------



## struttin n ruttin

*2 Slickheads so far*

Opening Day Doe and 9/11 doe

 Doe # 1 2012.jpg (176.1 KB)	
 Doe #2 2012.jpg (54.9 KB


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

*Doe #2*

2nd doe of the season for me. Shot both in Lumpkin Co. On a hardwood ridge with acorns dropping. Time for a good buck now.


----------



## gtgeorge

First Bow deer for 2012 season and first time with a rage 2 blade. She walked down a trail toward me starting at about 65 yards and when she got to 35 I let it fly while head was up and looking like she might disappear to her left. Arrow flew true and sunk into her throat and dropped her on the spot. No tracking needed on this one 

On a side not the string broke on the next draw and the old '95 PSE Dominator is trash.


----------



## Bruizer2003

Shot this buck Monday evening in Greene Co. before the weather front moved in. Shot several deer with a bow but this is my first buck. Water oaks, bfo, and rage 2 blades did their job. The blue nockturnals also looked aswome.


----------



## RLTW27

Got this North Ga 8 pt on Sunday.  Here is the complete story.  Hope ya enjoy it 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=711665


----------



## declemen

*layin em out*

Got these 3 does coming to a field, been shooting the new NAP Killzone broadheads, they do devistating damage and leave some serious blood trails.They are also very simple and shoot like darts,Go to the NAP website and watch the video on the killzone. Shootin a Bowtech 82nd airborne, 70 pound,31 inch draw,shootin Victory V force FV 350 arrows,352 fps, with 100 grain killzone heads, shot them all in the last 30 minutes of light, watched all 3 fall, one only went ten yards, the other 2 did not get more than 40 yards. One pic is going in, and the other is coming out, they advertise a 2 inch cut, but they cut a good bit more than that shot out of a bow on a live animal.


----------



## Adam Chesley

*First deer with the bow*

My buddy killed his first deer with the bow last Saturday morning, opening morning for Florida's bow. He made a great shot at 30 yards and she ran about 70 yards using Muzzy's


----------



## pse hunter

Shot this doe at 10:30 this morning used a
PSE Vendetta XS, GT arrow and a Rage 3 blade 
shot at 25 yards went about 75 yards


----------



## Tadder

My 13 yr old son got his 2nd deer ever with a bow this wk. Nice NGA. 8pt. 8yd shot for 17' up a sweetgum. Drilled him.He got his 1st bow buck at 12 yrs old wk 4 bow season 2011.Rage 40 KE.


----------



## kbuck1

*4th doe down*

season has started off great. now if I can just get the bucks to start showing up


----------



## deast1988

Good solid Jefferson 8pt taken yesterday morning.


----------



## kbuck1

This is my wife's first deer of the season. 13 yard shot, 2 blade  rage.  she made it about 70 yards


----------



## USMC0844

First Bowkill after 2 years of off and on trying. She caught me walking in a little late but stood there long enough for me to turn and shoot. Rage 2 blade went in a little high and went clean through her spine. Dropped her in her three tracks. In and out day for me. This was the TN opener this past weekend.


----------



## gwyatt202

Got my early doe as time was winding down Sunday evening. Hoyt CRX32, G5 Montecs.


----------



## Stephholl80

*First buck kill with my bow*

Shot my first buck yesterday around 10:30 am. He might not be the biggest. But im proud of him 
It was a 40 yard shot, and I had to guess at that because I forgot to grab my range finder.


----------



## willholl79

Awesome shot sweety.  I'm proud of you.


----------



## Stephholl80

Okay. I was told I needed to tell the whole story.
I was actually dressed to do a workout in my living room when I spotted him out the back window. Without thinking twice I grabbed my bow and ran outside and planned to creep around the corner of the house. As soon as I got out the front door our rooster started crowing at me. I just knew it was over, but crept on to the corner of the house anyway to see. I poked my head around the corner and he looked up. OH NO, so I eased my head back behind the house and gathered my thoughts on the distance, pulled back then stepped around corner with my bow drawn. He was eating again and never saw it coming. Keep in mind I didn't take time to change. So yes, I shot this buck wearing a sports bra, shorts, and tennis shoes.

I went back inside to get my son who was watching Mickey Mouse on tv and let him come with me to track him. He was so excited! Hes the one who first laid eyes on him "my little tracker"

Was a fun drag back 150 yds or so with a rope tied around the bucks neck and around my waist while I was also carrying Billy our almost 3 year old.

Would do it again in a heartbeat though


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Really?*



Stephholl80 said:


> Okay. I was told I needed to tell the whole story.
> I was actually dressed to do a workout in my living room when I spotted him out the back window. Without thinking twice I grabbed my bow and ran outside and planned to creep around the corner of the house. As soon as I got out the front door our rooster started crowing at me. I just knew it was over, but crept on to the corner of the house anyway to see. I poked my head around the corner and he looked up. OH NO, so I eased my head back behind the house and gathered my thoughts on the distance, pulled back then stepped around corner with my bow drawn. He was eating again and never saw it coming. Keep in mind I didn't take time to change. So yes, I shot this buck wearing a sports bra, shorts, and tennis shoes.
> 
> I went back inside to get my son who was watching Mickey Mouse on tv and let him come with me to track him. He was so excited! Hes the one who first laid eyes on him "my little tracker"
> 
> Was a fun drag back 150 yds or so with a rope tied around the bucks neck and around my waist while I was also carrying Billy our almost 3 year old.
> 
> Would do it again in a heartbeat though



Are you pulling our legs or did this really go down this way?  Either way, congrats on your first buck.


----------



## willholl79

She ain't kidding.  We've seen the buck easing around the wood line a couple of times.  I guess he couldn't resist those big ole white oak acorns.


----------



## Stephholl80

Definitely a strange story I know, but true. Since I'm a stay at home mom that's the only way I can pull off hunting during the week.


----------



## lesscott02

9-25-2012
PSE Stinger #70
Bartram Forest WMA 1st Public land deer and 1st for the new bow!


----------



## buckchaser13

*Funky rack on this buck*

Got him at 8yrds. Almost directly under me.


----------



## buckchaser13

Muzzy mx3 if anybody was wondering.


----------



## tellis88

*bf grant doe*

doe from 2nd bf grant bow hunt.. the rage did a good job


----------



## gary b

*Started Off Good*

Took my buddy out on 9/10, wasn't long and he shot his first 10 point with a bow. 

A buddy and I went on 9/12, didn't get in the woods till about 8:30 am. By 9:40 we each shot an 8 pointer! The boat has been lucky this year. 

Congratulations Warren & Sean!! Way to start the season!


----------



## willholl79

Crawford County 12pt


----------



## FishEd927

My first bow kill and buck.


----------



## Chadx1981

lotta good kils congrats


----------



## bohunter0328

*Two South FL public land deer*

Due to new job hours and days, I had to give up my GA lease. First year not hunting in GA in 22 years. Local WMAs may be better than I figured, just too much water and way too hot. First doe was  3 1/2 yo and weighed 75# shot at 29 yds 8:15 am. Second was 2 1/2 yo and weighed 85# shot 1 week later at 32 yds at 7:25am. Used 2 blade 125 gr rage chisel tip and Mathews DXT.


----------



## meandmydog

*My 20 th deer with bow*

Finally got to the 20 mark. Going to be good on the grill


----------



## chefrific

My first deer with a bow. Got him just before I was about to come down on the evening of 10/7


----------



## killabig1

10/8/12 in Gwinnett Co., 8 pter, came in at 5:20pm just minutes after I got set, he made a scrape, hung up for 15 minutes, got nervous, went to leave and I made a 30 yd quartering away shot, he went 100 yds. Arrow hit high and back and angled across chest where Muzzy buried in off-shoulder and broke it - Bad to the Bone!


----------



## swamp

2 in Dekalb


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2




----------



## Bowfishin93




----------



## brriner

Small and tasty.  Shot her yesterday morning at 9:00, let her lay an hour cause the bolt had that bad smell to it.  Went to look and lost blood after a short distance.  Got my next door neighbor's dog, Ginger, and she found her within 2 minutes.  Don't hesitate to use a dog if you need the help!  Second crossbow kill.  Not big, but a trophy to me none-the-less.  Shot wasn't that bad when I got to her, just didn't bleed a lot.  Rage two blade usually not so hard to follow the trail...


----------



## Double Lung

*Floyd County crossbow 8 point*

I killed my best buck ever 9 -  24 - 12 at 7:50am with crossbow. He came in behind me at 20 yards eating chesnut oak acorns. When I turn around we had a brief stare down. He spun around to the left. I shot the 100 Grain Spitfire through a small opening. He was quartering toward me more than I thought. Hit him in front of left shoulder. Found him 200 yards away. He rough scored 132 5/8. After deductions 123 6/8. Buck of a lifetime for me.


----------



## Adam Chesley

*Bow double*

Shot them in Gainesville Fl on Sunday


----------



## tellis88

*2nd kill of 12 season*

Well first chance to hunt new club opening of muzzleloader was hunting where plenty of hog sign was took bow cva and glock.. Had 7 hogs come in shot this one on move decent quartering away shot w rage went 70yds crazy thing was 2+hrs later it was still alive!!! Finished w glock at 10yds


----------



## drenalin08

*first one of the year*

Shot this doe in the midwest thursday evening,43 yd shot and drilled in the heart.I was using mathews dren with easton doa flatliners and torried ss broadheads.She weighed 158 on the hoof.


----------



## dwhee87

Huge doe, congrats!


----------



## PSEshooter22

First bow kill ever. Not the last either!


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Shot this doe on 10/20 just before dark.  She walked almost directly under me and I just had a little hole in the canopy to shoot through.  I knew I was looking at a spine shot.  The arrow you see sticking out between her shoulder blades was the first shot.  The second arrow she was flailing around and was no longer lined up with the hole in the canopy so I had to shoot through some junk and by that time I was having trouble even finding the peep on my string...as bad as that shot looks it did get the opposite lung and ended things very quickly.  First shot was 2 blade Rage chisel tip.  The coup de grace was an original 3 blade Rage.  2nd pic was the entry hole on the first shot.  The 3rd pic was the entry hole on the 2nd shot.  The 2nd shot did "pass through" into the dirt, but I failed to take a pic of the exit hole.


----------



## DSGB

*Bama buck*

Killed this eight pointer on 10/27/12 in Russell County, AL. First of the year for me!

PSE Stinger
100 gr. Slick Trick


----------



## Fatboy

Killed this one on 10-27.My biggest yet.


----------



## Jake Allen

Fatboy said:


> Killed this one on 10-27.My biggest yet.



Good grief Greg, what a deer! Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Fatboy

Thanks Jeff.He was a bugger to get but he was worth it.


----------



## Grey Man

Here's my double from today. My first double!


----------



## lungbuster123

First one of the season


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Nov 1st


----------



## matthewmagness




----------



## kcausey

312lbs...5th bow kill this yr, 29th over all


----------



## Sterling

Got the spike at the end of bow season and the doe today. Grim reaper broadheads are dong a great job!


----------



## truetalker

Troup County xbow kill, 8 ptr, Gross scored 153 1/8!!


----------



## gary b

*8 year old gets his first deer!!*

Happy Thanksgiving!! My son, Cory, got his first deer yesterday morning, a nice 8 pointer with a crossbow. Best of all my dad (his grandpa) was in the stand with him.


----------



## Sterling

*Hall Co 8pt in the 2nd per-rut of the year*

Watched him for 1/2hr hoping he'd come closer and offer me a shot. Thought he left the area, but here he came looking for that doe and buck he heard. Lots of praying at this point. 20yd shot using an old Matthews solo am feathermaxx and GrimReapers broadheads, really like those.  Thank you Lord!


----------



## nock'em dead

Nov 9th.  Ol'e Mathews Q2 & 85gr Thunderheads down another one.


----------



## shaynepaul708

Southern Il PSE AND RAGE!


----------



## andrewechols31

Shot her around 5:30, them shwacher's are great, the deer ran bout 20yrds and dropped.


----------



## deerdander

My first season to get 2 bucks with the bow. 7 pointer at 12 yards from a tree stand 11/10 a.m  And an old 6 pointer on 11/23 p.m from the ground at 25 yards. Both with 100 gr Spit Fire


----------



## doubleA

Hoyt Magnum, Easton Axis arrows, 125gr Muzzy three blade broad-head. Got him October 25


----------



## Bow_Hunter22

Shot this slickhead yesterday morning at 40 yards. She may have went 30 yards. Using a Mathews SQ2 and NAP Spitfires. Great entry and exit hole and an awesome blood trail. I love these brodheads. 





Blood trail




Exit hole


----------



## Nathan Smith

*Gilmer co buck*

Got this guy dec 9 with a homemade recurve bow.


----------



## polkat9000

*my first kill*

with a pse dna at 43 yards using a black eagle deep impact 431 grn arrow with a 125 muzzy !   only have been slnging carbon for a little of 1 year!first season hunting with bow !i tagged out in 2 states !


----------



## bamaboy

Doe @ 12 yards on opening weekend (Saturday) of gun season for 2012. She ran 30-35 yards and collapsed.Rage did the job for the 2nd time for the season. I didn't get a pic of the first deer I shot this season with my bow due to hunting w/out a camera.

Alpine Silverado Ventura
Easton Bloodline arrows
Rage 2 blade


----------



## chenryiv

2012 Season.  First year hunting with a trad bow & decided to do it for the whole 2012 season.  Dont know if I go back yo using a compound anytime soon.
1. Big Jim Thunderchild 54#@ 28" w/Simmons Tigershark
2. Hoots Recurve 54#@26" w/Simmons Interceptor
3. Hoots Recurve 51#@26" w/Simmons Tigershark
4. Black Widow PSA 54#@26 w/Simmons Interceptor


----------



## loganm

My first deer. Shot in Lee County, GA last bow season.


----------



## dcinmo

*October 2012 Buck*

We had nicknamed this deer Methuselah.


----------



## Bucky T

*Missed this thread last season...*

Better late than never.

This is my first trad archery kill.  6pt shot on 9/15/12 in Screven C.

Bout a 15yd shot, he went 50yds and piled up.

The 2nd buck and the one in my avatar, is a 8pt I shot in Newton C. on 10/27/12.  He came walking down a rub line at 11am.  Shot him at 15yds as well.  He had a 20.5" spread.  Widest buck I've ever killed.  He traveled about a 100yds or so.


----------



## lumberjake




----------



## zfish11

*Got one!*

Killed my first deer of the season with my new bear!!!


----------



## xbowhunter75

Gut shot?


----------



## rnfarley

gary b said:


> Took my buddy out on 9/10, wasn't long and he shot his first 10 point with a bow.
> 
> A buddy and I went on 9/12, didn't get in the woods till about 8:30 am. By 9:40 we each shot an 8 pointer! The boat has been lucky this year.
> 
> Congratulations Warren & Sean!! Way to start the season!




Um...

Can I be your buddy too?


----------



## DawgMedic

*Hancock Co.*

Rage at 35 yards... Crossbow ( i know it isn't the same, but I have a bad shoulder).... he never took another step.!


----------



## jsav

got this doe yesterday afternoon around 7, shot with a rage hypodermic. She made it about 40 yrds.


----------

